# Test de vitesse sur iMac G5 PowerMac



## Zakousky (9 Octobre 2009)

J'ai l'impression que mon iMac ralenti méchamment depuis quelques temps. Est-ce qu'il y a un possesseur d'iMac G5 (ou plus) utilisant Photoshop pour que je puisse vérifier la rapidité de ma machine en faisant un petit chronométrage sur un filtrage ?

@+
Zak'


----------



## Al_Copett (10 Octobre 2009)

As-tu fais la réparation des autorisations (utilitaire de disque) ?

Tu peux aussi installer une application style Onyx qui permet de faire la réparation des autorisations mais aussi de lancer les scripts journalier, hebdomadaire et mensuel pour la maintenance du système. Attention le version d'Onyx utilisable est fonction de la version de Mac OSX !!!!!


----------



## Zakousky (11 Octobre 2009)

Al_Copett a dit:


> As-tu fais la réparation des autorisations (utilitaire de disque) ?
> 
> Tu peux aussi installer une application style Onyx qui permet de faire la réparation des autorisations mais aussi de lancer les scripts journalier, hebdomadaire et mensuel pour la maintenance du système. Attention le version d'Onyx utilisable est fonction de la version de Mac OSX !!!!!



Ce que je souhaiterais avant tout, c'est de vérifier si mon ordi ralenti réellement ou bien si c'est juste une impression. C'est pour cette raison que j'aimerai faire un petit test comparatif sur une machine identique avec un test identique

Zak'


----------



## val212 (12 Octobre 2009)

J'aurais bien testé mais j'ai pas Photoshop :rateau:
Je sais pas si tu veux essayer avec Gimp ?


----------



## Zakousky (12 Octobre 2009)

Ouargl !
Ctte fois, c'est moi qui ne l'ai pas...
Pas de chance, merci quand meme


----------



## val212 (12 Octobre 2009)

Gimp est gratuit si jamais...


----------



## Zakousky (12 Octobre 2009)

Merci pour l'info, c'est bon a savoir, mais je dois avouer que comme j'ai pas mal de problemes avec mon ordi, je n'ose pas trop me lancer dans de nouvelles installs pour l'instant. Par contre des que j'aurai résolu tout mes problemes, il faudrait que je l'essaye


----------

